# Centre Cap Pop Fix | Centre comes out of cube.



## CriticalCubing (Jan 12, 2015)

Just a quick way of solving this problem I thought of sharing 






Question - If you had this problem, what would you type in Youtube search bar?

If the video dosent show up - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3UJBK46Gwc


----------



## Berd (Jan 12, 2015)

Genius! [emoji8]


----------



## Cuddly Cuber (Jan 12, 2015)

What I do to my cubes with this problem is put a small piece of scotch tape starting right under the edge going to the other edge. It's kind of hard to explain but it does the trick since it makes the piece a little bit thicker and its not permanent.


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 12, 2015)

just use white out. it's the same thing but dries instantly.


----------



## Mozart (Jan 12, 2015)

Great idea, gonna fix my weilongs asap


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 13, 2015)

Cuddly Cuber said:


> What I do to my cubes with this problem is put a small piece of scotch tape starting right under the edge going to the other edge. It's kind of hard to explain but it does the trick since it makes the piece a little bit thicker and its not permanent.



I will try this method. Thanks 



GuRoux said:


> just use white out. it's the same thing but dries instantly.


I dont have white out in my country but I will recommend it to others 



Mozart said:


> Great idea, gonna fix my weilongs asap


Tell me the result


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Jan 13, 2015)

I actually glued the centers into my Guhong. Never thought of doing this


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 13, 2015)

Never had this problem...


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 13, 2015)

Good to know that it works! I was afraid that it might be really messy, but now I know that I should give it a try.


----------

